# Think Tank > History >  Michael Savage called Lincoln a "vicious, horrendous murderer" on last night's show

## Zatch

No joke:

----------


## angelatc

Awesome.  Isn't is cool when you hear little pieces of your message getting spoken back to you?

----------


## Zatch

> Awesome.  Isn't is cool when you hear little pieces of your message getting spoken back to you?


He's been saying a lot of stuff I never thought I'd hear from him. He talked about how Israel needs us more than we need them a week or so ago and how the USSR voted to create Israel in the UN because the Israelis are socialist or something like that.

----------


## trey4sports

huh, Michael Savage is definitely better than Levin, and Hannity but he is pretty $#@!in' nuts as well. He was talking about how Ron Paul would be a good veep and then the next day he was calling him everything in the book.

----------


## AGRP

> Awesome.  Isn't is cool when you hear little pieces of your message getting spoken back to you?


Yeah...I personally believe he agrees with Ron Paul and the message, but at the end of the day he is beholden to the establshiment.  How else is he going to afford his lifestyle? This is why he has vomit of the mouth and behind most of the time with occasional glimpses of truth.  That is his role.

----------


## wgadget

I honestly think the man is bipolar. 

Or just out for ratings.

----------


## AuH20

> Yeah...I personally believe he agrees with Ron Paul and the message, but at the end of the day he is beholden to the establshiment.  How else is he going to afford his lifestyle? This is why he has vomit of the mouth and behind most of the time with occasional glimpses of truth.  That is his role.


Savage is one of the most independent voices in the country. The problem though is that he's possibly bi-polar.

----------


## AGRP

> Savage is one of the most independent voices in the country.

----------


## pen_thief

> 


lolllll

----------


## pen_thief

The only radio show I will listen to is Savage (and maybe the kookery/sometimes interesting stuff on Coast to Coast afterwards)
I too have noticed this bi-polar tendency. I wondered if it was just me!

----------


## ghengis86

> Or just out for ratings.


^this. The more outrageous and controversial the better for his ratings = more ad revenue = more money for him and his bosses.

----------


## roho76

Even a broken clock is right twice a day. Savage probably uses military time so unfortunately he's only right once a day.

----------


## AuH20

> 


He can say whatever he wants, whenever he wants. There is practically no editorial control over his content. TRN lets him say whatever comes into his head. You may not like some of what he says but it isn't filtered.

----------


## BKom

> Yeah...I personally believe he agrees with Ron Paul and the message, but at the end of the day he is beholden to the establshiment.  How else is he going to afford his lifestyle? This is why he has vomit of the mouth and behind most of the time with occasional glimpses of truth.  That is his role.


This is the kind of delusional ideation that our movement has long suffered from. We impute our beliefs to others. Michael Savage is clinically insane. I've heard him call Ron Paul a lunatic, a moron and a loser on many occasions. But sure, he's a believer in the message. Keep thinking that because in the world where that is true, clouds are made of cotton candy and unicorns are the favored form of transportation. 

Anyone who thinks Michael Savage is a fan of liberty simply hasn't listened to his lunatic ravings.

----------


## AuH20

Imagine Rush putting out a venomous monologue like this during general election season? Like I said, Savage's main problem is that's probably bi-polar, which explains his dynamic mood swings:




1:30 mark it gets good.

----------


## BKom

Wow, that rant totally misses the point. He is insane. Yeah, we don't want all those foreign college graduates to become citizens. Maybe we need a few more field hands instead. The entire point of what Romney was saying is that we need to bring smart people from all over the world here. Everyone with a working brain knows this. Our citizens aren't getting advanced degrees. 

I absolutely can't stand Romney. But on this issue, he has a point. There is no point in being against immigration to the point where your hatred chases brains and talent away. Scott Walker? Sure, we need yet one more dominionist clown who hates unions because God told him to. That makes perfect sense. 

Savage is just as insane as he's always been. Unlistenable. When I'm in the car and looking for something on the radio, I always try to listen just for giggles. But after two or three minutes, I have to turn it off because my head hurts, and my wife threatens me with physical harm.

----------


## Shane Harris

jerry doyle is the only one I occasionally listen to

----------


## AuH20

> Wow, that rant totally misses the point. He is insane. Yeah, we don't want all those foreign college graduates to become citizens. Maybe we need a few more field hands instead*. The entire point of what Romney was saying is that we need to bring smart people from all over the world here. Everyone with a working brain knows this. Our citizens aren't getting advanced degrees. 
> *
> 
> I absolutely can't stand Romney. But on this issue, he has a point. There is no point in being against immigration to the point where your hatred chases brains and talent away. Scott Walker? Sure, we need yet one more dominionist clown who hates unions because God told him to. That makes perfect sense. 
> 
> Savage is just as insane as he's always been. Unlistenable. When I'm in the car and looking for something on the radio, I always try to listen just for giggles. But after two or three minutes, I have to turn it off because my head hurts, and my wife threatens me with physical harm.


The real question that deserves an answer is what constitutes an 'advanced' degree? Pottery? Feminist Studies?  Romney is advocating for the creation of a possible, intentional loophole for citizenship. That is what Savage is assailing him for.

----------


## BKom

> The real question that deserves an answer is what constitutes an 'advanced' degree? Pottery? Feminist Studies?  Romney is advocating for expanding a possible, intentional loophole for citizenship. That is what Savage is assailing him for.


STEM - Sience Technology Engineering Mathematics. That is what is meant by advanced degree in this context. This is what people are talking about. And no, Savage is not assailing him for including basket weaving degrees. Savage is insane, not stupid. He is doing his Two Minutes Hate, and there is no logic to it. HATE IMMIGRANTS. That is what he's saying. And hate politicians who are being reasonable about these lice-infested, communist, rapist, gang banging immigrants, who coincidentally happen to be obtaining advanced college degrees.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I think you meant, science.

----------


## BKom

> I think you meant, science.


Lucky for me, spelling and proofreading are not advanced degrees.

----------


## oyarde

> He's been saying a lot of stuff I never thought I'd hear from him. He talked about how Israel needs us more than we need them a week or so ago and how the USSR voted to create Israel in the UN because the Israelis are socialist or something like that.


 I think that was about the same week that he talked every day about how I should not have a drum magazine ..... The guy is nuts , about half of what he says is ok , the other half is the opposite of that half ...

----------


## Aratus

if this contest pits what's left of FDR's New Deal coalition against a generic Republican platform and philosophy,
lets agree that our Civil War was horrific and gave humanity hints as to how violent and vicious WW1 + WW2
could be. Sherman's march to the sea was not as dire as Stalin's scorched earth policy and the breastworks
rimming Richmond near the wars end were repeated a thousandfold to Wilson's generation. he is trying to find
a sense of the tragic in the former governor of the Bay State knowing fully well that James Dean's angst is a
luxury item and cultural taboo for FDR's Hollywood. Mitt Romney is only down slightly in a few critical polls in
the battlegroud states as the contest gutpunches and worse in a manner typical to a tight Kentucky contest.







> No joke:





> Awesome.  Isn't is cool when you hear little pieces of your message getting spoken back to you?





> Savage is one of the most independent voices in the country. The problem though is that he's possibly bi-polar.





> ^this. The more outrageous and controversial the better for his ratings = more ad revenue = more money for him and his bosses.





> Imagine Rush putting out a venomous monologue like this during general election season? Like I said, Savage's main problem is that's probably bi-polar, which explains his dynamic mood swings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:30 mark it gets good.





> jerry doyle is the only one I occasionally listen to

----------


## sparebulb

Dr. Weiner and Mr. Savage are both dicks.

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## bolil

HES A SHOCK JOCK, all they do is take a developing sentiment and make it radical.  Look at the literature (which I have not read) being published on the so called real lin-colon.  Don't take him too seriously if you want to take things seriously.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Well, regardless of everything else he has ever said, he was dead on accurate about Lincoln.

----------


## sparebulb

> Well, regardless of everything else he has ever said, he was dead on accurate about Lincoln.


I'm always game for Lincoln bashing.  It has always creeped me out to watch the Republicans worship Lincoln (and Reagan).

One of my favorite parts of the movie, The Manchurian Candidate, was the Lincoln symbology in the background behind the bad guys.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*England Reaffirms Ban on Radio Host Michael Savage  *  
 Published 1, May 25, 2011  Constitutional Law , International 

http://jonathanturley.org/2011/05/25...ichael-savage/



We have been following the ban imposed on conservative radio host Michael Savage  by England  barring him from entry into the country.  England now  appears to have reaffirmed the decision and accuses Savage of promising  to retract some of his statements and failing to do so.  While I  strongly disagree with many of Savages statements, I view the ban as  part of a disturbing trend limiting free speech in the West and particularly in England.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

i've read this guy's most recent book. he's a neoconservative that mostly gets it on domestic issues, but is willing to throw that all aside in the name of 'national security' which seems to be the most important issue to him. he's also completely beholden to Israel and would agree with any politician who would vote to throw money at them. everything else he says is just for shock value to get listeners to listen to his crazy ass.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## sparebulb

> He (Weiner) was handicapping a race and was correct in his *ass-clown*-ment.


fixed

----------

